# What is a W9 form? What do they want it



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

I have done work in many condo's and town homes. I always have to submit my certificate of insurance. Today someone from the association asked for a copy of my W9 form. What the heck is that and why would a condo association want it?
This is for a windows install.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

That is what I give my tenants to fill out when I open up security deposit accounts in the bank.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

power said:


> I have done work in many condo's and town homes. I always have to submit my certificate of insurance. Today someone from the association asked for a copy of my W9 form. What the heck is that and why would a condo association want it?
> This is for a windows install.


I have noticed the same thing just recently, never was asked before. It is your taxpayer ID # or your SS#

Just seemed to get more requests for it this winter for some reason.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

http://www.irs.gov/instructions/iw9/ar02.html

http://www.investopedia.com/articles/personal-finance/082714/purpose-w9-form.asp


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

If you sub contract work it is your duty to collect W9 from non employees. Corporation are exempt. I never ask for them but I should. As long as you have your subs tax ID # and address your good to go come 1099's


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I know what it is but I am wondering why I was never asked before? What changed?
This is even from management co.s where I am doing work for the homeowner not the management co.
Usually the management co. wants yearly ins cert if I am in the building.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

rrk said:


> I know what it is but I am wondering why I was never asked before? What changed?


The only thing that has changed is that your client probably got scolded by the CPA for not doing this in the first place.

With sole proprietorship, a W-9 and the proper insurance certificates should be in the hands of the GC or other requesting party BEFORE any work is done.

The 1099 is based on the information on the W-9.

It's completely normal. Fill it out and submit it.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

It is a request for your TIN. It should always be done. This association is just following the rules. Apparently none of the others have been.

It is SOP around here.


----------



## prowork (Oct 5, 2012)

They just want to make sure they can take a free and clear tax deduction for what they paid you. Its loosely used. Id guess this time of the year everyone is getting scolded by their cpa for not getting them last year hence you are feeling an up tick.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

The request for the W9 is coming from the condo association, not the home owner. The condo association arent paying, the customer is , and i am dealing directly with the customer. I need to send my insurance to the condo association which i understand but why would they need a W9 ?


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

They dont need a w9 if they dont pay you.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

power said:


> The request for the W9 is coming from the condo association, not the home owner. The condo association arent paying, the customer is , and i am dealing directly with the customer. I need to send my insurance to the condo association which i understand but why would they need a W9 ?


Same here, not working for the association either. If I did not furnish w9 and ins cert they would not let me work. It does keep the riff raff out though :thumbup:


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

power said:


> The request for the W9 is coming from the condo association, not the home owner. The condo association arent paying, the customer is , and i am dealing directly with the customer. I need to send my insurance to the condo association which i understand but why would they need a W9 ?


That I don't understand either. Some of the HOA's I've dealt with are bat crap crazy and I'm sure it wasn't just because I'm lucky.

The COI's I completely understand since you could conceivably damage common areas or elements. (You mentioned it was for windows)

I'd ask the HO to see a copy of their bylaws. I've never seen this type of request for a W-9 from somebody who isn't paying directly either.

Now with your clarification, I see why you are scratching your head and I would be too.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well maybe its thier security blanket to have your full information. There are also a lot of new tax laws coming out of this administration too. Stricter paper trails.


----------



## power (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah, it makes no sense. I dont like giving any sort of info unless i absolutely have to. Thats why i am not providing it unless they can prove its mandatory.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Are yuo doing work on the interior of the house?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Amazing that anyone legitimately in business for a few years has never seen an W9.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Warren said:


> Amazing that anyone legitimately in business for a few years has never seen an W9.


I refer to it as a Taxpayer Identification Form not is actual name


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

power said:


> Yeah, it makes no sense. I dont like giving any sort of info unless i absolutely have to. Thats why i am not providing it unless they can prove its mandatory.


You may not be working directly for the condo assoc., but you are working on assoc. grounds.

They want this info as a matter of record to protect themselves.

My Dad lives in a high end retirement condo and although he can hire someone to work on his unit it must be approved by the assoc, & the contractor, licensed guys only, must obtain permits or verify they are not required & must file W9 & ins paperwork before starting work.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Warren said:


> Amazing that anyone legitimately in business for a few years has never seen an W9.


It blows my mind. All of my subs are inc. so I don't need them but I'm not and I don't get a single 1099 and I work for at least a few companies every year. I'm above board with everything so it doesn't really matter but I'm always surprised they aren't on top of things.


----------

